# VISU BACnet Scheduler refresht Werte nur nach Warmstart



## Oldsnap (5 September 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab jetzt schon Stunden in die Suche nach einer Lösung gesteckt und hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann. Ich habe ein kleines Projekt mit den HVAC-Makros umgesetzt, was auch gut funktioniert hat. Die Besonderheit ist, dass das Projekt zum Kunden via Bacnet aufgeschaltet werden soll. Auch das funktioniert soweit. Nur der Scheduler macht Probleme. Der Kunde möchte die über seine GLT eingegeben Schaltzeiten auch vor Ort (Web-Display) sehen können. Dazu habe ich die Visualisierung aus der Bibliothek BacnetSysVisuBacnet verwendet. Nach dem Start des Conrtollers werde die Werte auch richtig angezeit, wenn diese dann via Bacnet verändert werden, wird diese Änderung dann aber nicht in der Visu angezeigt. Anders herum kann ich aber Werte eingeben, die auch ins Bacnet übertragen werden.
Die WAGO-Hotline hat mir als Lösung das zyklische Aufrufen der "read-Methode" für die Scheduler-Properties empfohlen. Dies bringt aber auch keine Verbesserung. Änderungen werden nach wie vor erst nach einem Controller-Neustart übernommen ... 
Ach ja ... da in der Originalbibliothek für die Bacnet-Visu offensichtlich ein Bug enthalten ist (Dropdown-Menüs lassen sich nicht richtig bedienen) habe ich eine Beta-Version dieser Bilbliothek, die mir Wago zugesendet hat, geladen.

Controller PFC 200 8212 und e!cockpit 

Viele Grüße Holger


----------



## strgalt (7 September 2020)

Hi,

hab mir die Visu mit eCockpit noch nicht angeschaut, bei IO Pro gab es 2 Buttons: Read und Write unter der Visu.
Gibt es die nicht mehr?


----------



## Oldsnap (7 September 2020)

Leider nein ... mir scheint es, als wäre unter e!Cockpit-die Bacnet-Bibliothek eh sehr "ausgedünnt" worden. Eine vernünftige Doku finde ich leider auch nicht mehr dafür ...


----------



## strgalt (8 September 2020)

Ich versuche mir das die Tage mal anzuschauen, wenn ich dazu komme.
Was sagt Wago dazu?


----------



## Oldsnap (9 September 2020)

Der WAGO Support hat mich gestern noch einmal zu diesem Thema angerufen. Sie haben sich das Projekt gezogen und suchen nach einer Lösung. Ich befasse mich erst seit recht kurzer Zeit mit den Komponenten von Wago ... der Support ist auf alle Fälle erstklassig.


----------



## Hartmut64 (9 September 2020)

Soweit ich weiß, muss die Instanz des Scheduler-Objekts im Programm zyklisch aufgerufen werden, also z.B. in ST 
BACnetScheduleObjects.SCHEDULE_0; // wenn der Scheduler Schedule_0 heißt und im eCockpit Programm
im Ordner BACnetScheduleObjects angelegt ist.


----------



## Oldsnap (9 September 2020)

Heute hat mir ein wirklich geduldiger Support-Mitarbeiter die Lösung präsentiert. Die Properties mÃ¼ssen von der Eigenschaft "Trigger" (Standard) auf "Zyklisch" umgestellt werden. Dies funktioniert leider nicht durch das einfache aufrufen der Read-Methode mit Argument "Cyclic", die in einerm Programm zyklisch aufgerufen wird, sondern durch Umstellen dieser Eigenschaft im "VisuBacnetObjektManager". Dieser ist in der WagoSysVisuBacnet enthalten. Dort können alle möglichen Eigenschaften der Properties eingestellt werden, so auch das Verhalten der einzelnen Properties. 
Um den Datenverkehr zu entlasten ist es aber auch möglich, direkt in der Visu, in der sich Scheduler-Visu befindet, einen Button anzulegen, der einen ST-Code mit dem Aufruf der read-Methode anstößt. Dann aber mit dem Eintrag "2" (Trigger) am Eingang eGroup.
Ich habe mich dafür entschieden ... funktioniert super !


----------



## strgalt (10 September 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Kannst du den Teil mit dem Aufruf mal zeigen?


----------



## Oldsnap (11 September 2020)

Na klar ... gern ;-)





die "2" im Aufruf steht für das triggergesteuerte lesen.

Grüße Holger


----------

